# Aintree Day 3 - Grand National Day



## Kadastorm (9 April 2022)

So today is the big day!

Hoping all horses and jockeys come home safe and sound!

who are you fancying for the big race?

I was sure Snow Leopardess would do it but now the ground isn’t in her favour, I’m not so sure.

I have her, Blaklion, Run Wild Fred and Dingo Dollar in small each way single bets. 

I’m ready to sprawl on the sofa for the afternoon!


----------



## dixie (9 April 2022)

I’ve got Any Second Now in the ITV7.

Just watched the virtual Champions race - which I thought was brilliant.


----------



## Kadastorm (9 April 2022)

Oh I didn’t see that.

I just did the sweep stake and got Run Wild Fred, which is alright I think! I joined the itv7 too, haven’t done it for a couple of months.


----------



## Rumtytum (9 April 2022)

Kadastorm said:



			So today is the big day!

Hoping all horses and jockeys come home safe and sound!

who are you fancying for the big race?

I was sure Snow Leopardess would do it but now the ground isn’t in her favour, I’m not so sure.

I have her, Blaklion, Run Wild Fred and Dingo Dollar in small each way single bets. 

I’m ready to sprawl on the sofa for the afternoon!
		
Click to expand...

My OH has Blaklion (he knows the previous owner) and I have Run Wild Fred and Freewheelin Dylan.
Best finish would be that all horses stay safe 🤞


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 April 2022)

I have Discorama in the ITV sweepstake

I have £1 each way on Run Wild Fred, Discorama and Éclair Surf

I can't agree with them running blaklion at the age of 13, nor flogging Anibale Fly round

Hope ITV show the past winners parading 

Heart attack for one of the horses in the first...


----------



## Kadastorm (9 April 2022)

Oh feeling for Dan & Harry Skelton and all connections as their horse has had a heart attack on the run in ☹️ 

Three Stripe Life did that so smoothly.

hope Captain Combi is ok after falling too 🤞🏼


----------



## Kadastorm (9 April 2022)

I probably won’t watch the National live,  I get so anxious! 
sad start to the day already & almost reminds me of Many Clouds!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 April 2022)

Not the best shot of the wagon pulling up to the screens

The landing side of the hurdle one fell at looked empty, but you could see another wagon on the move at the top... the initial fall didn't look too bad but his neck then got caught under him, I'd say not good...

The commentator handled it well


----------



## Fools Motto (9 April 2022)

Sad start to the day.


----------



## Kadastorm (9 April 2022)

Bloody good sit Mr Skelton, save of the year! Shame it then rattled them, but blimey, I would have been shot into the crowd 😂


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (9 April 2022)

Goodness, how did Harry stay on after that?!


----------



## Maddie Moo (9 April 2022)

Captain Conby walked onto the horse ambulance 🤞🏻 Feel sorry for the connections of Elle Est Belle.

Some sit by Harry!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 April 2022)

I'm not a fan of GE but there's a lovely video on his yards Instagram of Tiger and Silver Birch being part of the parade of ex winners. There's a grey I can't place - there's 2 of them, one will obviously be Neptune Collognes but I can't place the other


----------



## Fools Motto (9 April 2022)

Maybe Suny Bay? (He came second twice i think?)


----------



## bonny (9 April 2022)

Fools Motto said:



			Maybe Suny Bay? (He came second twice i think?)
		
Click to expand...

too old surely, he would be in his 30s


----------



## Maddie Moo (9 April 2022)

Fools Motto said:



			Maybe Suny Bay? (He came second twice i think?)
		
Click to expand...

Definitely not Suny Bay, he was put down in 2011 aged 22.

Vintage Clouds was there parading in honour of Trevor Hemmings, might have been him?


----------



## Fools Motto (9 April 2022)

Of course he would be too old!! lol I'd forgotten how many years have passed!!! 
Vintage Clouds is far more likely!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 April 2022)

Ah I did wonder if it was him, as I know he's recently retired so could have been representing Trevor Hemmings

He'd have had Hedgehunter too wouldn't he, or is he too old to do it now?


----------



## blodwyn1 (9 April 2022)

Are they not showing the previous winners parade on ITV?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 April 2022)

blodwyn1 said:



			Are they not showing the previous winners parade on ITV?
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering that, surely they could take the time to show them! The only clip I've seen of them is on GE Instagram, showing Tiger and Silver Birch. 

Surely they could dedicate 5 minutes of 4 hours of coverage to them?


----------



## fetlock (9 April 2022)

Don't care who wins. Just hope those brave and beautiful horses all come back home safely this year.


----------



## Kadastorm (9 April 2022)

Not even mad about that result. Sam Wallet Cohen, enjoy your retirement good sir ❤️


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 April 2022)

Yes Sam!!! Was shouting him om!

What a way to retire

I fear for Éclair Surf though, think it was him behind the screens 😭 thought Anibale Fly was injured in the melee but think he was ok


----------



## LeneHorse (9 April 2022)

Well done Sam whalley Cohen. He rode that finish like a pro.


----------



## blodwyn1 (9 April 2022)

Brilliant ride by Sam what a way to finish his career!


----------



## Fools Motto (9 April 2022)

So thrilled for Sam. He's so lovely.


----------



## Nicnac (9 April 2022)

Wonderful end to a fantastic career - not bad for an amateur!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (9 April 2022)

I'd backed Any Second Now but what a result for Sam. A fairy tale ending. Well done to all the team.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (9 April 2022)

Congrats to Sam, a wonderful man.


----------



## bonny (9 April 2022)

I backed him at 70 to 1 😁


----------



## Amymay (9 April 2022)

bonny said:



			I backed him at 70 to 1 😁
		
Click to expand...

Result!!!


----------



## LadyGascoyne (9 April 2022)

Apparently they are all home safe.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512835040316739596


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 April 2022)

They've just said Éclair Surf being assessed and missed that one out the replay

One ploughed through the barrier in the catching pen hopefully it's ok


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 April 2022)

Just seen Discorama in the replay, his back end looked completely wrong, hopefully he's ok


----------



## fetlock (9 April 2022)

Blimey, the winning trainer is a bit of all right


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 April 2022)

fetlock said:



			Blimey, the winning trainer is a bit of all right 

Click to expand...

I thought that but didn't dare post it 😂😂

They've said the horses are back but Éclair Surf and Discorama especially are still being assessed. D's back end looked completely wrong on the replay so I fear for him, also Anibale Fly, who should never have been running in it, got tangled up badly in the ES incident so hope he's OK and gets to retire


----------



## Rumtytum (9 April 2022)

bonny said:



			I backed him at 70 to 1 😁
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations! Out of interest, why did you decide to back him?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 April 2022)

I haven't watched the race as I was driving but I listened to it and I was screaming Sam home! I am sure the people around me on the by pass thought I was nuts 😂😂 He is such a lovely guy and thoroughly well deserved! Not only has he won the Gold Cup as an Amatuer he has now won a National too! 

Our horse is fine, to be honest I am surprised he went as far as he did.


----------



## bonny (9 April 2022)

Rumtytum said:



			Congratulations! Out of interest, why did you decide to back him?
		
Click to expand...

It was a last minute decision, I had backed Death Duty and then just had a feeling that the race would throw up another fairytale story.


----------



## Velcrobum (9 April 2022)

Here are some interesting facts Ahoy Senor and Corach Rambler have both beaten Noble Yates the GN winner this year!! However Sam was not riding him on those occasions. It was a stunning ride by an Amateur and he also holds the title of most successful jockey over the national fences.............


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 April 2022)

Velcrobum said:



			Here are some interesting facts Ahoy Senor and Corach Rambler have both beaten Noble Yates the GN winner this year!! However Sam was not riding him on those occasions. It was a stunning ride by an Amateur and he also holds the title of most successful jockey over the national fences.............
		
Click to expand...

AS is a gold cup horse through and through. Corach will probably go down the National route next year.


----------



## bonny (9 April 2022)

Velcrobum said:



			Here are some interesting facts Ahoy Senor and Corach Rambler have both beaten Noble Yates the GN winner this year!! However Sam was not riding him on those occasions. It was a stunning ride by an Amateur and he also holds the title of most successful jockey over the national fences.............
		
Click to expand...

Lots of horses have beaten him in this his first season chasing. I wonder why they thought he could do well in the National, he’s really too young and too inexperienced. Or he was 😁


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 April 2022)

Urgh as I suspected from the way he was moving in the replay, Paul Nolan has tweeted to say Discorama was pts

Still trying to find reliable news on Anibale Fly and Éclair Surf


----------



## bluehorse (9 April 2022)

Elle Est Belle and Discorama dead.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 April 2022)

bluehorse said:



			Elle Est Belle and Discorama dead.
		
Click to expand...

Elle Est Belle wasn't running in the National. Discorama  sadly broke his pelvis on the flat between fences, sometimes this can be fixed, sometimes it can't.


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (9 April 2022)

Does anyone know where we're likely to hear about anibale fly first?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 April 2022)

I'm trying to find out about Anibale Fly, who I wasn't happy to see running in it as he looked more in need of retirement, I thought he went round loose after getting up after a pause, but may have looked a bit lame at times

I thought he was OK as he followed them round (one at the back with the sheepskin noseband,) but the minimal access I'm getting using Twitter Search (I don't have an account) is saying he was one of the ones being assessed....

Buzz was recently saved after a pelvic injury, sad to see Discorama couldn't be


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 April 2022)

Pelvis injuries are hard ones. A crack can be fixed. A slight displacement can be fixed. A full displacement can't really, and that's if the bone hasn't cut the artery and they are bleeding internally.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 April 2022)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Pelvis injuries are hard ones. A crack can be fixed. A slight displacement can be fixed. A full displacement can't really, and that's if the bone hasn't cut the artery and they are bleeding internally.
		
Click to expand...

Ah ok that's interesting, I just hope they didn't try moving him too quickly/making him walk (I couldn't see him when they came round again) and made it worse. I presume if you suspect one you need to try and keep them as still as possible/ minimal movement? 
It looked like BC was quick to pull him up, and I'm sure vets were there but he'd disappeared quite quickly. Know the displacement or bleed could have occurred in the initial injury


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 April 2022)

Yes you need to pretty much immobilise them which is hard when you are bringing them off of the track. It will have been done very slowly given you dont know the exact injury at that point. The ambulances are very low to the ground so no need to climb in. They walk straight out of the front in a straight line too. The tow hitch swivels sideways out of the way, it's very clever.


----------



## SilverLinings (9 April 2022)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Ah ok that's interesting, I just hope they didn't try moving him too quickly/making him walk (I couldn't see him when they came round again) and made it worse. I presume if you suspect one you need to try and keep them as still as possible/ minimal movement?
It looked like BC was quick to pull him up, and I'm sure vets were there but he'd disappeared quite quickly. Know the displacement or bleed could have occurred in the initial injury
		
Click to expand...

If it's a catastrophic fracture then it doesn't matter how quickly you pull up, the damage has been done. As Elf said, if an artery is severed then they bleed to death internally (although hopefully are PTS quickly to avoid this). It also depends on exactly where in the pelvis the fracture is, whether there is more than one fracture line, and whether a piece has broken away. Racehorses are also immensely fit, so the strength of their own muscles whilst running (if the fracture occurs during racing) can pull the bone apart further. 

The fracture is more likely to be survivable if there is no displacement, but there is a relatively high chance of displacement if the fracture occurs whilst the horse is galloping (and the adrenaline in a race means that the horse unfortunately doesn't help itself as they tend to try to keep running if they can). The adrenaline also means that a horse can look reasonably ok when pulled up, but be far worse once they reach the stable block and the adrenaline levels start to drop- and at that point the vet may have discovered the prognosis was worse than appeared on the track.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 April 2022)

Thanks both, that's really interesting, especially how the muscle can detach the bone further, and how innovative the ambulance is.

Just hoping they didn't make it worse by thinking it wasn't too bad so moved him out the way (can't think of a better term). I couldn't see him/ screens, usually they bypass the fence/ area to allow one to receive treatment, as they did with the ditch, but they didn't where he pulled up.

I'm not saying vets etc are at fault, as like you say it could well have reached the point of being fatal already, just thought he'd have been present on the track for longer, especially as he pulled up so lame theyd have needed to ease him into the ambulance, unless of course he was out of camera shot. Also, as you say he may have looked OK when pulled up then deteriorated.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 April 2022)

I've sat on 2 horses that have done pelvis's underneath me. Luckily both survived and went on to race again. It feels weird when it goes. You know something has gone very, very wrong behind and so you slam on the brakes. The last horse that did this was in autumn 2020 and I thought he had done a lower limb fracture. It didn't feel or look like a pelvis. So we splinted his leg up and gently walked him onto the box to be driven the 100m to his stable. We were all surprised when it came out as a pelvis. It honestly felt like fetlock or pastern. This was done at a good gallop in a piece of work. I will go and see if I have a pic of the scan still.

The yellow line should be straight. He broke the pelvis through completely and the bone displaced by a good few mm. This is about as bad as you can get away with fixing.


----------



## Sandstone1 (10 April 2022)

I get the winning jockey may be a nice guy but he broke the use of whip rules in the finish.... He also never mentioned the horse in the after race interview...  He didnt do it on his own.


----------



## Gamebird (10 April 2022)

Cowrie said:



			Does anyone know where we're likely to hear about anibale fly first?
		
Click to expand...

Anibale Fly is fine. I saw him in the stables afterwards and spoke to his groom. He was sore, and got some treatment, but ok.


----------



## Supertrooper (10 April 2022)

Sandstone1 said:



			I get the winning jockey may be a nice guy but he broke the use of whip rules in the finish.... He also never mentioned the horse in the after race interview...  He didnt do it on his own.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this 100%


----------



## Jeni the dragon (10 April 2022)

Just seen Éclair Surf has been lost too. Suffered a head injury.
Very sad for all his connections.


----------



## bluehorse (10 April 2022)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Elle Est Belle wasn't running in the National. Discorama  sadly broke his pelvis on the flat between fences, sometimes this can be fixed, sometimes it can't.
		
Click to expand...

My mistake on Elle Est Belle. It doesn’t diminish her death though. I understand a broken pelvis can sometimes be fixed or not, I’ve fixed one of my own. That doesn’t make this race ok though, and now there is another death too.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 April 2022)

Éclair Surf didn't look good, I thought he'd done a limb from the fall itself but maybe because he brought others down, that's when his head injury was caused 

Hopefully Anibale Fly's soreness is easily treated and he gets retired 

It doesn't look great the way major places said all horses ok/ back in the stables. Itv said during the replay ES and Discorama were receiving treatment 

The trouble is it probably completely satisfied those who only care about betting whereas those of us who know horses could tell it looked bad so wanted a follow up as to the results of the "treatment". Probably most of the betting only people don't give a stuff.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (10 April 2022)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			I've sat on 2 horses that have done pelvis's underneath me. Luckily both survived and went on to race again. It feels weird when it goes. You know something has gone very, very wrong behind and so you slam on the brakes. The last horse that did this was in autumn 2020 and I thought he had done a lower limb fracture. It didn't feel or look like a pelvis. So we splinted his leg up and gently walked him onto the box to be driven the 100m to his stable. We were all surprised when it came out as a pelvis. It honestly felt like fetlock or pastern. This was done at a good gallop in a piece of work. I will go and see if I have a pic of the scan still.

The yellow line should be straight. He broke the pelvis through completely and the bone displaced by a good few mm. This is about as bad as you can get away with fixing.
		
Click to expand...

Wow! And he survived? It must be an awful feeling, thank goodness you were able to pull up quickly as that probably saved him. How did they fix the displacement?

I think all racing yards should have some sort of social media so they can update about the horses for those interested eg how Elf's did about Mighty Thunder/ GE about his (I was reading the write up on racing post and it said Escaria 10 collapsed in the cool down area but fortunately was quickly back up). But for example Anibale Fly it's only through here I've found an update on him.


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (10 April 2022)

Gamebird said:



			Anibale Fly is fine. I saw him in the stables afterwards and spoke to his groom. He was sore, and got some treatment, but ok.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you very much. He is gorgeous and I'm glad he is ok. Sad about the number of deaths


----------



## bluehorse (10 April 2022)

.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 April 2022)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Wow! And he survived? It must be an awful feeling, thank goodness you were able to pull up quickly as that probably saved him. How did they fix the displacement?

I think all racing yards should have some sort of social media so they can update about the horses for those interested eg how Elf's did about Mighty Thunder/ GE about his (I was reading the write up on racing post and it said Escaria 10 collapsed in the cool down area but fortunately was quickly back up). But for example Anibale Fly it's only through here I've found an update on him.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah he raced again. You can do nothing to help heal other than keep them standing up immobile for 8 weeks.


----------



## Velcrobum (10 April 2022)

I saw Eclair Surf win the Classic Chase at Warwick earlier this year which where I also saw Corach Rambler. Very sad about Eclair Surf, according to Racing Post he was taken to Liverpool Vet school hospital for treatment but succumbed to a head injury this morning.


----------



## Velcrobum (10 April 2022)

Stewards fined Sam W-C £400 and suspended him for 9 days for whip abuse. The suspension is rather academic as he said he was retiring!!


----------



## Orangehorse (10 April 2022)

Sam said he had a "very willing partner."  Amazing really.  You buy a 7 year old with limited chasing experience.
Will it jump the national fences (not all do), will it go in the race (some don't like the big field), is his jumping good enough - all those drops, on an angle, big ditches, big fences.  Will he get the trip?  Some people spend a lifetime trying to get a horse to win the Grand National.

He did have quite a low weight and Sam gave him a great ride, but it was an incredible victory.


----------

